# vinator



## JLS (Nov 30, 2011)

What is the best solution to use in a vinator to sanitize bottle before bottling?
Potassium Metabisulphite or Star San? Thanks


----------



## JohnT (Nov 30, 2011)

I use both. 

I know that star-san is a sanatiser, but I use star san as a cleanser, I then rinse with k-meta solution befor bottling. 

johnT.


----------



## wvbrewer (Nov 30, 2011)

I use one step as a cleaner and star san as a sanitizer. I clean equipment and bottles with one step and star san to sanitze bottles right before bottling.


----------



## JLS (Nov 30, 2011)

When I use Star San to sanitize my bottle with vinator, there is a lot of bubble in the bottle, is that ok? I let them drip on a bottle tree, but I'm worry about all those bubble.
Thanks


----------



## robie (Nov 30, 2011)

JLS said:


> When I use Star San to sanitize my bottle with vinator, there is a lot of bubble in the bottle, is that ok? I let them drip on a bottle tree, but I'm worry about all those bubble.
> Thanks



StarSan will foam up, I know.
I sanitize my bottles with Kmeta. I do use a lot of StarSan for other purposes, but just not in my bottles. I know "they" say you don't have to rinse StarSan, but I always do anyway. So, if I did use StarSan for bottles, I surely would rinse the bottles after using it. But then again, that might just be me being overly particular about what ends up in the bottle.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2011)

I just use kmeta just before bottling.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just use a sanitizing strength kmeta solution in mine then hang on the bottle tree prior to bottling. I figure if any of that remains in the bottle, at least it is something we put in the wine to begin with.


----------



## saddlebronze (Dec 1, 2011)

What he said


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 1, 2011)

Oxy clean (1 scoop in a laundry sink of hot water) to clean. KMeta and let drip on the tree to sanitize before bottling.


----------



## Flem (Dec 1, 2011)

I use B-Brite to clean with and K-meta to sanitize everything.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2011)

If using for beer bottles to carb then use Star San, otherwise I just use K Meta.


----------

